# Dow International Medical College New Batch 2013



## zhasan (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey everyone  
Im from Texas and I'll be attending DIMC in December in the new batch, ill be going to Pakistan on December 10th to get all the evaluations done. I'm also looking for a roommate (female) to room with so if anyone knows anyone please let me know or if someone wants to room please let me know  
Looking forward to seeing you all there


----------



## FCBfan (Jul 8, 2013)

Nice to know! Did u get accepted easily by DIMC, i mean you got your equivalence certificate or SAT II? i am also willing to join DIMC and will probably be staying in the hostel. But aren't there rooms for 1 student available?


----------



## robotsyntex (Jun 5, 2013)

you guys sure about going to karachi :/


----------



## Mahrukh99 (Jul 15, 2013)

What is SAT II?


----------



## FCBfan (Jul 8, 2013)

@ robotsyntex: yes i am 100% sure that i will be going to karachi. after all its my place!

- - - Updated - - -

@Mahrukh99: SAT II is the SAT subject test which may include chemistry, biology and physics if you are applying for mbbs. its a test that is required for mbbs admissions but only for overseas students and not for locals. it is conducted by the collegeboard that is situated in America.


----------



## zhasan (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey  
Yes I'm definitely set to go, and I did mine through ibcc equivalence only because its easier if you have good grades in biology chemistry and physics. They do have rooms for one but its always recommended to room with another person just so you can have someone there and you can go to class together and study together so that's why I was looking for a roommate preferably in the new batch and from the States because its easier to get along with since we have the same thinking and mentality, etc.


----------



## palo123 (Aug 12, 2012)

I cant send you a private message because i don't have enough posts so i just posted it here so you can see. Since they have the optional courses starting in november ill probably be going in sept or nov... Not confirmed yet. And can you message me your facebook email or link that way I can add you.


----------



## decent gurl (Apr 29, 2013)

being a local student can i apply for dimc too?? like i did o'levels then switched to fsc... also seats on merit like in dmc are available here too or not??


----------



## robotsyntex (Jun 5, 2013)

by the way why you guys leave high level of education and come to pakistan?


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

would you guys mind sharing what your SATII scores were? I am applying from overseas as well but don't know if what I have is good enough to get in. Much appreciated


----------



## Mahrukh99 (Jul 15, 2013)

No, DIMC is only for people living out of Pakistan.


----------



## zhasan (Jul 15, 2013)

You can even attend DIMC if you live in Pakistan all you have to do is pay the fees in dollars. But they allow local kids to come and attend


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

zhasan said:


> You can even attend DIMC if you live in Pakistan all you have to do is pay the fees in dollars. But they allow local kids to come and attend



^ This is correct


----------



## adnan ahmed (Jul 18, 2013)

HELLO


----------



## Rayya23 (Jun 16, 2012)

There are only shared rooms avaible in the hostel, no room for one.that's what they told me.


----------

